
C# Hello World Running Without OS or Runtime by Michal Strehovský - majikarp
https://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/b5dvuu/c_hello_world_running_without_os_or_runtime_by/
======
teh_klev
Dupe of:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19486308](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19486308)

